# Question about very faint BFP line



## Amos2009

Has anyone ever had a very very faint BFP line that did not get darker and go on to have a healthy pregnancy?? I have taken 4 of those over the past week or so, and they have stayed very very faint. But I took an EPT digital last night and it came up pregnant. I am waiting on my second set of bloods right now, but I was just curious if anyone had a successful pregnancy with faint BFP lines.


----------



## OmiOmen

My first this time was a stark white line so I thought it was an evaporation line and the second was so faint I could only just about see something tipping it about in different lights so also thought it was a evaporation line. My third was so faint that I believed it was a positive but DH did not and they did not seem to get any darker for a week or two (and DH continued not to believe it was positive). So they did get a little less faint eventually for me but stayed faint for a long while and my LO is being born tomorrow.

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Omi and massive congrats to you and your family!!!!


----------



## Jessa

I haven't had this, but just wanted to wish you the best. I've seen you around the forums and I really, really hope this is your sticky one. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Jessa- TRIPLETS?????? How freaking fantastic is that!!!! I remember you as well- I always thought your avatar picture was beautiful. I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats amos!!!!! 

and i have the same issue... in my experience, IC's don't really darken very fast,
probably bc they're not really as sensitive as they claim to be? i don't know.
i went for bloods yesterday and i can call them tonight for the result...
i'm very happy i can go in to work today, sitting around and wait would have killed me!

and i too need the reassurance it will go on and be a healthy bubs, faint lines remind me
of my ectopic, so i'll be terrified untill i see a baby in my womb


----------



## Sparklestar

hi lady, i hope this is your sticky, i'm thinking of you! please please please!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Tiny! And congrats on your BFP too! Crazy thing about my ectopic was the lines were super dark from the first day I tested. I had hcg levels of 10,000 at 5 weeks. So I can't trust my body for anything!!!
Claire!!!! I so hope this one is sticky too! I will find out more either late this afternoon or tomorrow. I can't believe you are already at 20 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## somedaymama

My lines were really really faint for the first few days, but I got my first BFP five days before my missed period with a dollar store test. I didn't get a clear strong line until I tested with a FRER at 11 dpo.


----------



## pinkgem100

i am currently in my 20th week of pregnancy and i had the same worry!! i got a very faint BFP, and worried. i just ovulated later than i through!! We went to the doctors who did a test for us there and then and it was the same, a line but faint and the doctor said a line is a line. When i went for my scan i was a 4 days behind what we thought my dates where so late ovulation. you can either wait a few days and try again or go to your docs and explain!! 

Good Luck and big hugs!! xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Tiny! And congrats on your BFP too! Crazy thing about my ectopic was the lines were super dark from the first day I tested. I had hcg levels of 10,000 at 5 weeks. So I can't trust my body for anything!!!
> Claire!!!! I so hope this one is sticky too! I will find out more either late this afternoon or tomorrow. I can't believe you are already at 20 weeks!!!!!!

i know, its going quick, although i'm ill with it and not going back to work now :( xxxxx


----------

